# Best way to harvest outdoor?



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Sep 25, 2006)

What is the best way to harvest an outdoor crop? Should i pull roots and all out or should i use a saw and cut them down? Should i cut all the side branches off the main stalk or leave the plant whole to hang?


----------



## Mutt (Sep 25, 2006)

I always sawed em down and got the heck outa there. Then trimmed so one stalk to hang not touching each other. Then manicure as they got dry. But that was guerrilla growin and had a few to grab quick. But that was a long time ago.


----------



## cabby1 (Sep 26, 2006)

just cut that baby and let it hang. then manicure after it dries


----------



## Hick (Sep 26, 2006)

ptbo..."Best way"...could be relative to the location...
If you grow in your backyard, cutting 'n hanging the entire plant may be an option, if you grow out in the woods where transporting a 6 foot plant over your shoulder might create suspision, it may not be an option.
"I"..sit down right in the patch and scissor trim all of the fan leaves, anything without trichomes stays in the woods. I then cut the buds/branches to length to fit inside a box that fits snuggly in a backpack. (Shoe or workboot box is perfect) Once safely packed away in the backpack, I'll roll a li'l "finger hash" off into a bowl, sit in the shade and smoke it before heading out with the backpack...


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Sep 26, 2006)

So I should cut them down rather than pulling roots and all. Transporting isn't a prob. its 30 feet from plant to basement. Should i still take the time to remove the fan leaves befor i cut it down? and  are the big fan leaves any good for oil?


----------



## cabby1 (Sep 26, 2006)

some say pull the roots and all, and some say just cut at the stalk. all up to u. i cut the stalk and leave the roots. can't tell u much about oil, have no experience with it


----------



## skunk (Sep 26, 2006)

the roots do not have thc in them . so it would be useless to hang the roots and will probably take longer to dry .


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 27, 2006)

Ptbo_Stonerz said:
			
		

> So I should cut them down rather than pulling roots and all. Transporting isn't a prob. its 30 feet from plant to basement. Should i still take the time to remove the fan leaves befor i cut it down? and are the big fan leaves any good for oil?


*What we do is cut all the branches off trim them up and hang them. Then take all the trim including fan leaves and make some killer ISO.  *


----------



## purplekushman (Sep 27, 2006)

i cut branches off main stalks then cut anybare or excess stem and leaf off and hang to dry slowly in dry,dark area about 73-75degrees for 5 days then i dry the rest of the way while its curing in mason jars or good brand of resealabe,ziplock bags the gallon size work well.good luck


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

have your godson do it for you!


----------



## Constantlyhigh (Oct 1, 2006)

Form my eperience, it takes 45 minutes to trim and pack a 5 foot plant's fan leaves.  I use a bag instead of a box to transport from the boonies to home, and they fit under you jacket without and hassle.  I saved my leaves and smoked them whilst my bud was drying and curing.  They lasted me 3 week, but's that just me, and the high wasnt too great.  3 weeks later, I was glad I did.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2006)

hello, i found that cutting the branches off convenient. it seperated my bigger buds with smaller ones; the smaller buds dry very quickly, so it's nice to have them drying in paper bags early. early manicure = no time limit. (oxy)
peace and happy blooming/uplifting

*depending on your garden size, any advice i would suggest is: start early cutting off the fan leaves, if you have more than 20 plants. by time you get to the last plant, it's almost 'time' to cut off the middle leaves.


----------



## dream grower (Oct 23, 2006)

Peace, Fortunately, I can trim fans and do first trim plant by plant at the grow site. final trim and separating/hanging in the drying shed. I like to cut aprox. 12 in. long pieces. makes em easier to hang. Looks like everybody's on the same track . PS I leave all the leaves on the ground and till them in for next yr. Way too much bulk to be dealing with when your talking 10-15-20 lbs of material to haul out. Would never smoke it any way


----------



## dream grower (Oct 23, 2006)

LOL I forgot... I just went back to grow site yesterday to "dig up" a trunk so I could take a pic of it and post it in another thread by Mutt. LOL


----------



## skunk (Oct 23, 2006)

i take all my indoor stalks, branches,and old top soil and through it out in my garden in winter time to give it a little time to degrade then till in the spring. also i still keep the process going in spring and summer to build the soil up a little higher too.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 7, 2006)

I cut off the fan leaves then the buds and pack them then just let them dry out and just buy some bud from my homeboys while i'm waiting so it isn't too hard to wait


----------



## zipflip (Sep 20, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ptbo..."Best way"...could be relative to the location...
> If you grow in your backyard, cutting 'n hanging the entire plant may be an option, if you grow out in the woods where transporting a 6 foot plant over your shoulder might create suspision, it may not be an option.
> "I"..sit down right in the patch and scissor trim all of the fan leaves, anything without trichomes stays in the woods. I then cut the buds/branches to length to fit inside a box that fits snuggly in a backpack. (Shoe or workboot box is perfect) Once safely packed away in the backpack, I'll roll a li'l "finger hash" off into a bowl, sit in the shade and smoke it before heading out with the backpack...


 
old post i know but i'm bored readin up on harvesting and i'm thinkin that was the most poetic thing i ever read. maybe cuz i'm high idk but i was like imagining it as u narrated it lol..  sounds like a simple feasable plan for myself as well one night maybe...


----------



## Super Skunk (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey,
  You really are in the ideal situation. A few feet to the basement! I would personally cut the whole plant at the bottom, get it hung in the basement. Once that is done take the trimmings and a bottle of Rum. Cook up those clippings and make you some butter for your morning toast or whatever other dish you could incorporate it into. Talk about getting your head in the clouds!!! If you do this right, about the time you come down it will be time to smoke! Just kidding I dont waste nothing.... That butter seems to last alot longer than smoking, and it tends to be a heavier high. Have fun!


----------

